# Outside Storm Drain in Dock Area



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I posted a few pictures of this in the random picture thread. So here is the deal. A thrift store that has a side driveway dock area where the truck pulls along side the building and loads/unloads from a side door. So this drive way takes a dip in the middle so the door will line up with the building with ease.

Most of these have a normal storm sewer basin that flows to the triple separators. This one used a trough drain that fed an outside pump which pumped to an overhead line. They had some issues with the outside pit (detracted) and it was clogging the pump. So someone had the bright idea of installing an inside pump pit, and run a pipe from the old pit to the new pit. But they left the condition of the old pit as it was. So over the next two years they had issues of mud washing in from under the driveway into the new pit clogging the pump. So I mad the necessary connections and repair.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Now I did not get a before picture of the inside pump pit before it was vacuumed out since it had lots of water in it. But to give you an idea that is a zoller ejector pump and the mud was a foot above it.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We even resurfaced the bottom of the trough drain. It had 50+ years of erosion.


----------



## kenneth (Jul 3, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> We even resurfaced the bottom of the trough drain. It had 50+ years of erosion.


you do really good work. looks nice


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Rambo said:


> ...


Whats wrong Rambo?



kenneth said:


> you do really good work. looks nice


Thanks heading back there Monday to take down the fence, remove the metal plate we stuck in the trough to help reform the wall and clean up the job site a bit more.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 10, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Whats wrong Rambo?
> 
> 
> posted with out thinking anwsered my own question.....looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Whos that with camo pants on and those nasty shoes with no socks? Gross!!! I bet those feet/shoes are sour as dunbars:laughing:

Why in image 277 do you have that mission band on the upstream under the grate?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Whos that with camo pants on and those nasty shoes with no socks? Gross!!! I bet those feet/shoes are sour as dunbars:laughing:
> 
> Why in image 277 do you have that mission band on the upstream under the grate?


Thats my daughter. Sadly she does not like wearing socks. She mostly was our gopher on the job. She stayed up in the dock area and plugged in tools for us, brought us water, and snacks (job at a Wonder Bread/Hostess Thrift store). 

That was just put there to help keep the concrete from washing into the drain. It was removed once we got the concrete all laid out. I will take a couple more pictures when I return on Monday to clean up.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice Ron,
Good seeing that work.

Shannon


----------

